# I am a PROJECT



## michelleshonk (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello all. New elite member here. Not looking for easy solutions just some real answers that will help me attain results I want. Not worried about weight as much as fat and health. I wanna be firmer and leaner. In the past year lost about 30 pounds. For last 4 months, nothing. I have lost and gained the same 10 pounds over and over.
Mom of 3, full time job and wife. I am on the go from 6am to around 10pm at night usually. I don not have access to a gym. Was jogging (SLOWLY) 3-4 times a week until my feet gave out on me. Doc says back to walking now.

I believe my metabolism is shot, cannot seem to get fat off me. Cannot believe I am telling all my embarrassing business but here goes.
I am 44 year old woman, 5'6 and 197 lbs. YIKES!!!! 
I am an Endomorph with 48% body fat.
Waist Weight of 22.5% ????
Resting Base Rate is 1885 calories
Any advice would be helpful. I do not have access to a kitchen at work or on the road. 
Thanks
Michelle


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 11, 2011)

Built will be here soon to take you under her wing. 
But in the meantime look for getting started by Built. Do a search for it. It will explain alot to you.  Welcome to IM and good luck.


----------



## taiyed7210 (Feb 11, 2011)

No access to a kitchen at work can be worked around easily.  If you don't have time to fry eggs for 5 minutes then you can boil them for the week or half week.

For lunch i packed fish that only took 15 minutes to bake the night before, some brown rice that i made a few days ago, some broccoli that i steamed while i made the fish. then i threw in an apple, some whey, an orange, fish caps, nuts and some other things.

Why don't you put your kids to bed at 9 so you can get a workout in from 9:30 to 10:30?  Or just work out for a little while after 10 if you don't want to give up the quality time.

You should invest in some freeweights. 5,10,15, and 20's should probably be good enough.  Could do a ton of weighted lunges and tons of simple excercises in your own loving room but you have to be consistent and push yourself a little.  Yoga is another thing you could try in your own living room.

Most importantly, you need to go out and buy a food scale.  Something tells me you are eating more then you think you are.   

Can you post your diet for today?


----------



## Built (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey lady, I'm older than you, and I used to be heavy - but not quite as heavy as you. You've done well, down all that weight!

Kindly read the link in my sig on getting started and get back to me with your "macros". You'll know what that means once you've read it.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry Built, I wasn't offering your services, I just know you are the one to help her achieve her goals. BTW I have been reading why dare devels are shredded and find it informative and helpful. I have dropped a few pounds even without getting my diet completely under control. Thanks!


----------



## Built (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey, no worries. I get what it's like to be a fat woman, believe me. It sucks. 

Heh. Rather, it sucked.


----------



## michelleshonk (Feb 11, 2011)

Am willing to get up early to work out. Have a hard time sleeping at night, don't wanna work out too late will be even harder for me. Walk just about everyday 20-30 minutes at work (break time) then try to get in another walk/run in the evening 3 times a week. Today I have eaten: 2 cups coffee each with 1 packet splenda and non dairy cream
1/2 cup white rice with 2 cups chicken & mixed vegetable. Stir fried in olive oil with garlic and soy sauce. This was my breakfast and my dinner last night. Thats is so far.
1 bottles water.
I do need a scale- eye balling it is not working.


----------



## michelleshonk (Feb 11, 2011)

Also wanted to add- was doing this diet:
Breakfast: 1 carb (1/2 cup oatmeal-rice-sweet potato) 1 protein
Mid morning: Whey protein drink 2 scoops
Lunch: 1 carb (1/2 cup oatmeal-rice-sweet potato) 1 protein    1 (2)cups green vege
Mid Afternoon: Whey protein drink 2 scoops
Dinner: 1 protein   1 (2)cups green vege (or other low carb)
Mid Evening: Whey protein drink 2 scoops
Could not stick to it for more than 4 weeks. Lost 2 pounds and all the extra time I was dumping into pre=preparing etc... was exhausting. I think I have my answer. I need to be consistent. It's not easy and I am just sick of feeling deprived, hungry, tired and overall like POOP! Thanks for listening. Will track my food and find out my macros. The thing is I am all over the place. One day a good diet the next a crappy one. No one can help me with that. I am hungry now!


----------



## michelleshonk (Feb 11, 2011)

built said:


> hey, no worries. I get what it's like to be a fat woman, believe me. It sucks.
> 
> Heh. Rather, it sucked.



big time! I hate it!


----------



## taiyed7210 (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome.  I think if you modify what you were diong you coud easily feel full and not exausted.

First off.....that is way too much whey protein.....get rid of 4 to 5 of those 6 scoops and fill it with real food.  You could use cottage cheese or yogurt in place of it and feel fuller.

Now....out of any food in the world.....per calorie nothing fills me up more than an apple.  Make sure you are eating the skin though because it has a ton of fiber that will slow digestion giving you energy over a longer period of time (feel free to correct me if i am wrong anyone  ).

In place of another one of those protein shakes you can eat some nuts.  Why?  Because you aren't getting any fat in that diet!!!!  Your body is going to make you hungry because you are depriving it of necessities.  Fish oils are great too.....mayswell add a few too each of those fatless meals .

Another replacement for all that whey would be a banana!  If i was you i would eat a banana, apple, and an orange everyday.  Throw a tablespoon of peanut butter on your banana and you have a healthy snack at under 200 calories.

I am no doctor or anything but you gotta make a diet that is sustainable for you and not forget about fruit and fat.  Heck....I am popping 5 fish caps to go with my brown rice, brocolli, and Tilapia cuz there is isn't much fat happening.


----------



## Built (Feb 11, 2011)

taiyed7210 said:


> Awesome.  I think if you modify what you were diong you coud easily feel full and not exausted.
> 
> First off.....that is way too much whey protein.....get rid of 4 to 5 of those 6 scoops and fill it with real food.  You could use cottage cheese or yogurt in place of it and feel fuller.


see this is interesting. I feel fuller when I have a whey shake before a meal.


taiyed7210 said:


> Now....out of any food in the world.....per calorie nothing fills me up more than an apple.  Make sure you are eating the skin though because it has a ton of fiber that will slow digestion giving you energy over a longer period of time (feel free to correct me if i am wrong anyone  ).



You're not wrong if you feel fuller after eating an apple. You're a lot different from me, though. I'm hungrier if I eat an apple than I am if I eat nothing at all. Nothing makes me hungrier than an apple. If it works for you though, go for it. I wish it did the same for me as it does for you. 





> In place of another one of those protein shakes you can eat some nuts.  Why?  Because you aren't getting any fat in that diet!!!!  Your body is going to make you hungry because you are depriving it of necessities.  Fish oils are great too.....mayswell add a few too each of those fatless meals .


Fish oils and fatty nuts can indeed help some folks with satiety - but watch it - nuts are high in calories, and they add up fast. 


> Another replacement for all that whey would be a banana!  If i was you i would eat a banana, apple, and an orange everyday.  Throw a tablespoon of peanut butter on your banana and you have a healthy snack at under 200 calories.


Peanut butter on a banana makes for a fructose, starch and fatty snack that's LOADED with calories. It may fill YOU up, but it may not fill up the OP. Generally, sugars and fats with low protein does not induce much satiety.


> I am no doctor or anything but you gotta make a diet that is sustainable for you and not forget about fruit and fat.  Heck....I am popping 5 fish caps to go with my brown rice, brocolli, and Tilapia cuz there is isn't much fat happening.


I do generally agree with you regarding the fats - and it's good of you to share your experience. Taiyed, out of curiosity, have you ever been fat before? I wonder if it's different for former fatties than it is for those who have never been fat? 

michelleshonk, start weighing your food. Track your intake and report back your total calories, and grams protein, carb and fat. 

Also, I highly recommend avoiding starches and sugars for the first meals of the day - they stimulate too much appetite in many of us. I'd also suggest you concentrate your food into three or at most four meals a day, with no snacking. Let yourself feel FULL when you eat. Then brush your teeth and wait until you're actually hungry again to eat another MEAL. Snacking never lets your body know it's been fed, and you'll just stay hungry all day. 

I know I have a rep for being anti-cardio, and I'm afraid I don't much care for it, but walking is good for you. Intense cardio isn't a great idea while you're fat though - it can overstimulate appetite, it doesn't burn all that much, and if you're doing something like jogging, it's really hard on your joints. Get some dumbbells up to 30 lbs in 5-lb increments and use those to train at home. They won't cost you much and you'll get a lot more out of that than you will any cardio programme.


----------



## taiyed7210 (Feb 11, 2011)

Built said:


> Taiyed, out of curiosity, have you ever been fat before? I wonder if it's different for former fatties than it is for those who have never been fat?



I guess not.....but have been getting fatter over the last year with a desk job, cpa exam, and a new baby. Finally eating good again after eating half ass over the last year and a failed bulk.  

 Does that make a difference on how hungry you are?  I always assumed fat people have less self control and willpower.....not trying to be mean.  Plus, sugar is addictive and kicks appetite like no other in my body.  For me the fruit in sugar does the exact opposite though.


----------



## Built (Feb 12, 2011)

taiyed7210 said:


> I guess not.....but have been getting fatter over the last year with a desk job, cpa exam, and a new baby. Finally eating good again after eating half ass over the last year and a failed bulk.
> 
> Does that make a difference on how hungry you are?  I always assumed fat people have less self control and willpower.....not trying to be mean.  Plus, sugar is addictive and kicks appetite like no other in my body.  For me the fruit in sugar does the exact opposite though.



Having been a former fatty means "normal" satiety signals don't work like they should. That's why most who lose weight gain it all back. Put another way, if you too a pair of twins and got one fat and kept one lean, then dieted down the fat one, you wouldn't be able to feed them the same way from that point and have them respond the same way. The always-lean one would feel satiety from his food. The dieted-down one would always feel hungrier than his twin, and this would be on equal calories, at maintenance for both. Those of us who have been fat have to either learn to enjoy feeling hungry all the time, or regain the weight - but there are a few tricks to feeling more "fed". One of them is increasing protein intake. Another is reducing fructose consumption.

The sugar in fruit is notorious for interfering with normal satiety patterns. Because fructose doesn't stimulate an insulin response, it reduces the feeling of being fed - and tends to induce overeating. That's why foods high in fructose - fruit juices, dried fruit, fruit leather, soft drinks etc - are associated with obesity. The effect is particularly bad when consumed with high-calorie meals, such as is the case when foods high in sugar and fat are consumed together. Lots of calories, with a very low "satiety" signal.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 12, 2011)

Built, I was obese for the first 15 years of my life (23 now) so I'm interested in this topic. You're saying that in former obese individuals satiety doesn't come as easily? Have studies been done to show a direct change in hunger and satiety responses in former obese people? For instance, is there a certain amount of calories/macro and micronutrients needed for obese/former obese people to feel full in a sitting? 

For example, I, a former "fatty", take in about 2,500 calories on "no carb" days when cutting on a carb cycling diet (about 2,800 on training days..the extra 300 calories coming from a starch like potatoes or pasta). I tend to like eating through 5 or 6 meals because I used to believe in the meal frequenct myth so I got used to it. I felt pretty comfortable cutting like that last time but I'm interested to see how it would work if I cut it down to 3 meals, with the first not occurring until maybe 1:00 or so (as opposed to around 10 AM). Even though I'd take in the same number of calories (also, I cut on no carbs but veges and 1 cup milk, so it's high protein and fat) you'd say I'd feel more comfortable and my body would perceive itself as more "fed"?


----------



## Built (Feb 12, 2011)

There are a variety of satiety cues to which we respond. CCK, leptin, ghrelin, insulin and other hormones contribute to the signals we perceive to tell us our nutrient status and yes, some are impaired in dieted-down fatties; noteworthy among them is the satiety due to postprandial insulin release. 

All you can do is experiment with different strategies until you find the one or ones that fit you best. Because of this, it's important to be aware of the players.


----------



## michelleshonk (Feb 13, 2011)

I want to thank everyone who is chiming in. I really apreciate it. I do, however wanna set some things straight. I have not always been a fatty. Caught up with me these last 10 year or so. I gained 5-9 pounds a year- taking care of everyone else, not myself. Approx 4-5 years ago re-injured my knee had surgery and 6 months later 20 more pounds added to that. I was in military- very fit and also played rec league sports and had a very active lifestyle. Ate what I wanted, partied, lived etc.... I say all this because I wanna make it clear I do not LACK will power and am not lazy. 3 kids, job, divorce, remarriage etc.... you find yourself looking in a mirror one day and saying WTF happened to me???? That happened to me last year when I started this journey. A journey I never expected to undertake. I remember seeing obese folks and asking myself "How do they let themsleves get that large?" Guess I am paying for my vanity now. I am willing to work, just absolutely at a loss. I read and try so many things.... These last months no headway. It is discouraging and I have decided and understand that this must be a lifestyle change and fad or temporary diets don't work. I also understand I cannot eat a normal pyramid diet as I am NOT at a normal weight. I am keeping track of my food intake this weekend and will get back to you with those macro's. I go through this crazy cycle of dieting all week and blowing it on the weekend cause I am tired of being hungry- out with family- etc.... I just need to find something I can live with and get back to being myself again. Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## Built (Feb 13, 2011)

I understand. You were a very active person and ate "whatever", and it worked. So you naturally thought you would return to a very active lifestyle and it would all go away. But it didn't - and you've been following the standard nutrition advice given to those of us who seek weight-loss - only to find it leaves you too hungry and you can't stick to it. Believe me, I get it. I didn't think you lacked willpower - only information. 

Get back to me with those macros; we'll get you sorted out.


----------



## jo101 (Feb 15, 2011)

Awesome advice! Built you are a legend and a scholar!


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Built said:


> Hey lady, I'm older than you



i know this is off topic but
  no way. i didn't know you were... older. You know like in your 40's. 

that just turns my world upside down


----------



## Built (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey sweet - my status as a fossil has rocked your world - usually it's enough of a surprise that I'm female!


----------



## michelleshonk (Feb 16, 2011)

Hope to have those macros by tomorrow. Sick kid is holding me back.  Have it all written down, just need to plug it in. Sorry for my delay!


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Built said:


> Hey sweet - my status as a fossil has rocked your world - usually it's enough of a surprise that I'm female!



yeah that was pretty insulting... wasn't meant to be though 

you know we all think you're hot


----------



## Built (Feb 16, 2011)

Michelle - no worries. Take good care of your baby. 

awhites - lol!


----------



## michelleshonk (Feb 18, 2011)

Is this what you need?? I HOPE!

2/14

	Grams	Calories	%-Cals		
Calories		1,483		
Fat	66.9	597	38	%
Saturated	17.4	155	10	%
Polyunsaturated	6.2	55	4	%
Monounsaturated	23.7	211	13	%
Carbohydrate	139.9	554	35	%
Dietary Fiber	28.0			
Protein	103.8	427	27	%
Alcohol	0.0	0	0	%

2/15
	Grams	Calories	%-Cals		
Calories		1,795		
Fat	92.2	818	44	%
Saturated	24.2	214	12	%
Polyunsaturated	9.7	86	5	%
Monounsaturated	37.7	334	18	%
Carbohydrate	149.3	586	32	%
Dietary Fiber	23.9			
Protein	109.9	445	24	%
Alcohol	0.0	0	0	%

2/16
	Grams	Calories	%-Cals		
Calories		1,254		
Fat	61.9	544	43	%
Saturated	17.5	155	12	%
Polyunsaturated	9.3	80	6	%
Monounsaturated	22.2	194	15	%
Carbohydrate	119.2	464	36	%
Dietary Fiber	15.6			
Protein	67.3	268	21	%
Alcohol	0.0	0	0	%

2/17
	Grams	Calories	%-Cals		
Calories		1,800		
Fat	69.4	616	34	%
Saturated	18.3	162	9	%
Polyunsaturated	14.6	129	7	%
Monounsaturated	30.3	269	15	%
Carbohydrate	181.4	722	40	%
Dietary Fiber	21.7			
Protein	116.9	461	26	%
Alcohol	0.0	0	0	%


----------



## michelleshonk (Feb 18, 2011)

michelleshonk said:


> Is this what you need?? I HOPE!
> 
> 2/14
> 
> ...


Crap all the tabs are gone. Hold on I will repost!


----------



## Built (Feb 18, 2011)

Michelle - just run an average on these. Fitday has a "report" which does this.


----------



## Brendon9 (Feb 21, 2011)

Built, you are absolutely correct when you stated that those of us that were heavier before cannot eat the same way that those that have always been lean.
I have always been an easy gainer, and the only way I have been able to stay lean is learn to live hungry. It is like I never 'feel' full, so you just get used to feeling nourished, not full.
I finally realized that that is just my body type and that food is a fuel, not a source of enjoyment.( except on cheat days!)


----------



## Built (Feb 21, 2011)

Brendon, can you describe how you're currently eating? How many meals, what the macronutrient breakdown is (grams pro, cho and fat) and the calories. Also what you weigh and how much fat you dropped.


----------



## michelleshonk (Feb 21, 2011)

THANKS!

Grams Calories %-Cals 
Calories 1,843 
Fat 80.7 716 38 %
Saturated 21.9 194 10 %
Polyunsaturated 11.8 104 5 %
Monounsaturated 30.5 270 14 %
Carbohydrate 180.6 714 38 %
Dietary Fiber 28.2 
Protein 112.3 455 24 %
Alcohol 0.0 0 0 %


----------



## Built (Feb 21, 2011)

Ah, this is excellent. Your protein and fat are great, carbs could go down or stay put, fibre also excellent. Diet looks great. 

Do you feel comfortable?

Are you dropping on these calories, or maintaining? You SHOULD be dropping if you can maintain this level.


----------



## michelleshonk (Feb 22, 2011)

Built said:


> Ah, this is excellent. Your protein and fat are great, carbs could go down or stay put, fibre also excellent. Diet looks great.
> 
> Do you feel comfortable?
> 
> Are you dropping on these calories, or maintaining? You SHOULD be dropping if you can maintain this level.



WOW! Really??? Thats awesome. I am amazed. This diet was me just trying to eat healthy. NO FAD OR QUICK diet. Lot's of chicken and greens, olive oil etc...Thank goodness I like them. I mean I did feel hungry sometimes... but not like before. This was pretty satisfying. I just made smarter/better food choices.  I allowed myself a fruit or a little treat occasionally. I am currently maintaining, but need to be consistent with this and I should be able to keep it up to lose. I am carb sensitive and will likely attempt to knock those down a little. I am keeping track of these macro's and will try to keep them at this level. Thanks so much. Still walking (running is out for the time as my feet are dead) and getting in a little weight resistant training. Push ups, walking squats. Man I used to pump out 40-50 push-ups. Now 10 is a feat!  LOL. 

Thanks again for the input! It really means alot to me! ALOT!

Michelle


----------



## Built (Feb 22, 2011)

You're welcome. 

Try bringing your protein up to 200g and your carbs down to 100g. You'll likely feel a LOT more comfortable. A little trick I've been using is to have a whey protein shake (get no/low carb) about ten minutes before each meal, and eat only three times a day, ideally within a 10-12 hour window. You feel fuller. You actually get to feel FED three times a day.


----------



## michelleshonk (Feb 24, 2011)

Built said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Try bringing your protein up to 200g and your carbs down to 100g. You'll likely feel a LOT more comfortable. A little trick I've been using is to have a whey protein shake (get no/low carb) about ten minutes before each meal, and eat only three times a day, ideally within a 10-12 hour window. You feel fuller. You actually get to feel FED three times a day.



I still have low carb whey protein. Will try that trick. I am actually very happy to be back to eating three times a day! That every two hours was killing me especially at work, made it difficult. Great advice. I can feel the fat fleeing already. I really can!


----------



## Built (Feb 24, 2011)

Excellent. 

It really is a lot easier, isn't it? How did we all get sucked in for so long - I did the six meals thing for YEARS.


----------



## michelleshonk (May 19, 2011)

FYI, still working on this. No more weight loss. I feel leaner, no weight loss. Doing aerobic
activity 3 times a week. Walking, twice a week. Yoga once a week. Sticking to diet pretty good, not consistent enough.... Keep you posted.


----------

